# APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG!



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

APR is pleased to present our Stage 2+ v3.0 ecu recalibration for all 2006 transverse 2.0T FSI engines.
The file is currently available at all APR distributors in North America. The below data represents Stage 2+ v3.0 on a 2006 VW GTi with APR full exhaust and a completely bone stock air intake system! All power graphs are at the wheels with SAE correction.
































Further changes incorporate completely OEM smooth DSG shifting in all situations.











_Modified by [email protected] at 12:02 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## bigwhat62 (Nov 1, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Holy hell 33psi?!?! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Holy hell 33psi?!?! LOL

my stupid graph was wrong, I suck at .xls.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my stupid graph was wrong, I suck at .xls.

Yup... Me too though.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Excellent news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll be getting this file tomorrow. After testing a few of the earlier candidates I'm extermely excited to see how this one works.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Now all you guys have to do is sell the exhaust at 50% off for the hlidays and we can all get version 2+ 3.0















COMO SAY YAMA!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

You guys should use arin's graphing tool. That thing is awesome!


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

w000t! Hopefully this file fixes all my issues! Do you have any plans to release a version for people with intakes/intercooler/fuel pump ontop of the tbe?


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my stupid graph was wrong, I suck at .xls.

We know, but your forgiven... So where are the boost, A/F, and EGT logs?
Also, what gear was the dyno done in? IIRC peak TQ on a stock 2.0 come on at 1800rpm's.


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

Its great to see that APR listen to the customers, took the feedback and provided a revised product with an increase in driveability and performance.








Any word on when these changes will be carried over to the 2007 models? And will the Changes in regards to DSG shifting be implemented to all stages?


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*

225 doesnt really seem like that much wheel hp or is it just me? some of the other chips seem to produce around 10 more whp. but thats a butt load of torque! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_225 doesnt really seem like that much wheel hp or is it just me? some of the other chips seem to produce around 10 more whp. but thats a butt load of torque! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the hp is limited up top by the silly oem airbox!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_You guys should use arin's graphing tool. That thing is awesome!

I actually ditched it...I dont even use it anymore! 
I worked on making a new version that had a live data view that would allow you to use sliders to adjust the graphs. If I ever make it, I'll post it.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG
IM IN LOVE AGAIN WITH YOU ALL








CALLING MY LOCAL PLACE NOW!
OOOH IZZZ EXCITEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HHBizzle* »_OMG
IM IN LOVE AGAIN WITH YOU ALL








CALLING MY LOCAL PLACE NOW!
OOOH IZZZ EXCITEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

ok Appointment made with my local people and ill have it tuesday morning


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the hp is limited up top by the silly oem airbox!









and if you have removed the silly oem airbox then _________?


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

Im guessing the recommended upgrade for an airbox from APR is the carbonio one with the filter? Please correct me if I am wrong though (And cause me to spend more money)







!


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

I gots the evoms purrrrty intake.
Makes a pretty sound whilest the air floweth into the beast!
I cant wait to see how 3.0 feels compared to 2.0 in certain ranges, should be interesting (though im one of the few (on vortex) who DID NOT have all the lurching issues as everyone else)


_Modified by HHBizzle at 12:08 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## [email protected]APR (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
We know, but your forgiven... So where are the boost, A/F, and EGT logs?
Also, what gear was the dyno done in? IIRC peak TQ on a stock 2.0 come on at 1800rpm's.

boost is back, I forgot to subtract absolute so it was technically correct the first time I posted it, I don't suk at excel as badly as I thought, I'm just a little stupid sometimes. that makes me feel better.....








I don't know if we graphed egt's and afr's over from ecux but I can ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (little_red_fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little_red_fast* »_Im guessing the recommended upgrade for an airbox from APR is the carbonio one with the filter? Please correct me if I am wrong though (And cause me to spend more money)







!








Of course we recommend our Carbonio intake and it really works as well!


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

Im already in business then...


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

this is 4 keith or any of the apr guys...
can the carbonio or stock intake be used with the stage 3+?
and how is the k04 from ur site different from the stage 3 and stage 3+


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (wale)*

stage 3 comes with its own intake system
Current apr k04 setup is an small turbo setup that is slightly larger than the stock setup and retains the stock style setup. Stage 3 is a totally new turbo system and a large upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_stage 3 comes with its own intake system
Current apr k04 setup is an small turbo setup that is slightly larger than the stock setup and retains the stock style setup. Stage 3 is a totally new turbo system and a large upgrade.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

Just to clarify something, its okay to go ahead and stick this file on with my non-carbonio intake non?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HHBizzle* »_Just to clarify something, its okay to go ahead and stick this file on with my non-carbonio intake non?

Yes, this is definitely okay! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HHBizzle* »_Just to clarify something, its okay to go ahead and stick this file on with my non-carbonio intake non?

correctemundo!


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does this mean that there will be a v3.0 revision of the calibration for 2007 vehicles as well? How about for fuel pump equipped vehicles?


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

I may have to get this upgrade. I'm still running the original BETA file







I guess I need to get with the times.
Since it's a 10 hour round trip to the APR dealer for me, I'll wait for some customer feedback before diving in.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Sweet! I had been anxiously waiting for this release. I guess my beta is pretty much up to date since I only got it yesterday -- or was there any significant change? Anyhow, I'm loving it so far. 
Thanks to all those involved.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_Sweet! I had been anxiously waiting for this release. I guess my beta is pretty much up to date since I only got it yesterday -- or was there any significant change? Anyhow, I'm loving it so far. 
Thanks to all those involved.









Not a problem at all!!!


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










I'm assuming the engineers at APR made a typo in the above referenced graph.


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (D.Passat00)*

What about 2007s?


----------



## donato77 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (teriba)*

And 2008's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
I'm assuming the engineers at APR made a typo in the above referenced graph.

There is a typo on this graph...
We originally provided the sales/marketing department with a graph of _absolute_ boost pressure directly from our data acquisition system, neglecting to subtract the ambient pressure that was also recorded through data acq. We then subtracted the ambient pressure from the original graph and provided a graph of_ boost_ pressure but neglected to change the title of the vertical axis of the graph. 
Summary: the boost graph you are looking at is actally boost and not absolute pressure.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*

v3, 3rd gear pull, 93 oct


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (mwwVW)*

Good stuff Guys. Now all of the stg2 ppl will see that their patience paid off! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is a typo on this graph...
We originally provided the sales/marketing department with a graph of _absolute_ boost pressure directly from our data acquisition system, neglecting to subtract the ambient pressure that was also recorded through data acq. We then subtracted the ambient pressure from the original graph and provided a graph of_ boost_ pressure but neglected to change the title of the vertical axis of the graph. 
Summary: the boost graph you are looking at is actally boost and not absolute pressure. 

I think what you meant to say is that the boost graph shows gauge pressure (psig), not absolute pressure (psia).
absolute pressure = gauge pressure + atmospheric pressure
atmospheric pressure is 14.7 PSI at sea level.










_Modified by D.Passat00 at 12:33 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
I think what you meant to say is that the boost graph shows gauge pressure (psig), not absolute pressure (psia).
absolute pressure = gauge pressure + atmospheric pressure
atmospheric pressure is 14.7 PSI at sea level.









_Modified by D.Passat00 at 12:33 PM 12-1-2007_

When this post was originally started, there was an absolute pressure graph shown (abs = gauge + ambient) but it has since been taken down and replaced. This is what I was referring to. Other than that, we are saying the same thing with different wording. Yes, absolute pressure is equal to gauge pressure + ambient pressure. The graph that is now up on this post should have a y-axis labeled in psig, NOT pisa. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*

I love how the questions regarding 2007 or 2008 models are ignored. Why does APR not answer the question at least with a simple yes or no.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_I love how the questions regarding 2007 or 2008 models are ignored. Why does APR not answer the question at least with a simple yes or no.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...00297


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Arin!
Please keep in mind we are incredibly busy trying to get more quality products to market and we certainly appreciate everyone's support and concerns.
Everyone should keep in mind that while calibrating v3.0 the only engine mod was a tbe. Although many of us wanted to tune with an intake we decided to retain the stock intake to remain on a more level playing ground. I certainly don't mind saying that the same file is capable of up to 15 more whp with an intake alone. I hope everyone enjoys the file and am anxious to hear reviews!


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks Arin!
Please keep in mind we are incredibly busy trying to get more quality products to market and we certainly appreciate everyone's support and concerns.
Everyone should keep in mind that while calibrating v3.0 the only engine mod was a tbe. Although many of us wanted to tune with an intake we decided to retain the stock intake to remain on a more level playing ground. I certainly don't mind saying that the same file is capable of up to 15 more whp with an intake alone. I hope everyone enjoys the file and am anxious to hear reviews!

Looks like my Dbilas intake is going to get a Christmas present this year.







Thanks APR!!!!!!!


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

so the 3.0 file wont work on a 07 with dsg?


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: (mcimiluca)*

That post seems to reference DSG issues on 07s Arin. When are we going to get our fuel cuts fixed on 07s?


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Joel,
Was the filter element stock or after market. Can I also ask why APR chose to do this with a stock intake for stage two since most cars at a stage two level have some sort of intake. Even by APR own suggestion.


----------



## meankiller (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (D.Passat00)*

I dont see whats so good about this file? I guess I have the file before this one for the dsg stage 2 and im boosting at 20-22 psi with very rare fuel cutoffs maby 1.


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (meankiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meankiller* »_I dont see whats so good about this file? I guess I have the file before this one for the dsg stage 2 and im boosting at 20-22 psi with very rare fuel cutoffs maby 1.


just because your not having problems doesnt mean other people arent. the update cant hurt. only can make it better


----------



## meankiller (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (mcimiluca)*

I do have the dsg problem but why is it boosting at 18-19 psi?? If im going to lose 2 psi thats huge... Can anyone confirm what psi they are boosting at?


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (meankiller)*

Has anyone noticed the peak HP on the dyno is 225WHP. If you were to take APR's Stage 1 dyno's crank HP of 252 and take out drivetrain loss you get (252 *.89)=224whp.
Please correct me if I am wrong but, this shows a $1300 exhaust and stage 2 re-flash to get basically nothing?


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_Has anyone noticed the peak HP on the dyno is 225WHP. If you were to take APR's Stage 1 dyno's crank HP of 252 and take out drivetrain loss you get (252 *.89)=224whp.
Please correct me if I am wrong but, this shows a $1300 exhaust and stage 2 re-flash to get basically nothing?


omg dude. please leave every topic that has to do with apr .. all u do is down talk them . noone cares. we understand u dont like them. keep it to urself. holy sh*t


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (meankiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meankiller* »_I do have the dsg problem but why is it boosting at 18-19 psi?? If im going to lose 2 psi thats huge... Can anyone confirm what psi they are boosting at?

i hit peak at 21 in 6th and 4th gear


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (mcimiluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcimiluca* »_ 
i hit peak at 21 in 6th and 4th gear

This thread is for '06 cars your file is different. Please read the Thread title.


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
This thread is for '06 cars your file is different. Please read the Thread title.









i misunderstood what he was asking. Please leave the thread. you have nothing important to say besides rip on apr. I understand you like other companys but do not try and start crap in apr's threads like you always do. Do you have any information on the topic at hand, or are you just trying to pick out flaws of apr.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
This thread is for '06 cars your file is different. Please read the Thread title.









I have an 06 and I hit over 20 psi also... So how is that relavent to what program he has?


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 8:59 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (mcimiluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcimiluca* »_i misunderstood what he was asking. Please leave the thread. you have nothing important to say besides rip on apr. I understand you like other companys but do not try and start crap in apr's threads like you always do. Do you have any information on the topic at hand, or are you just trying to pick out flaws of apr. 

Just ignore him like all the other trolls.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
I have an 06 and I hit over 20 psi also... So how is that relevant to what program he has?

According to APR '07 2.0 tune is similar to an '06 v2.1. I guess I'm not sure what your question is? What file do you have? 2.0, 2beta, or 2.1? Peak boost doesn't mean much by itself unless you know more about the other things going on with the car. 
APR and a customer posted logs here. For some reason the APR logs show significantly higher duty cycle. Boost is lower than most 2.0 logs I have seen. Without seeing A/F or timing logs I can only comment on the Dyno. The Dyno shows no HP gain from their stage 1 chip.
Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
According to APR '07 2.0 tune is similar to an '06 v2.1. I guess I'm not sure what your question is? What file do you have? 2.0, 2beta, or 2.1? Peak boost doesn't mean much by itself unless you know more about the other things going on with the car. 
APR and a customer posted logs here. For some reason the APR logs show significantly higher duty cycle. Boost is lower than most 2.0 logs I have seen. Without seeing A/F or timing logs I can only comment on the Dyno. The Dyno shows no HP gain from their stage 1 chip.
Just pointing out the obvious.

I guess I just wasn't sure why it mattered what it peaked at to begin with? That doesn't mean much of anything really. Besides, peak boost over 20 psi doesn't occur when actually driving the car hard and not starting at a low rpm in a higher gear.


----------



## DimceR32 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (gtiiiiiiii)*

Sometimes more boost is a bad thing


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Just ignore him like all the other trolls.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For real. It seems like every time time I see a good APR thread that can actually teach me something or give the info that i'm looking for, this dork ends up ruining it by arguing with somebody. It would be cool if only positive feedback was posted on here since APR works so hard to solve any issue that a customer may have. 
Oh yeah, APR, hurry up with that power upgrade file for the 06 2+ w/FP. I really don't want to put my winter treads on til I get this








And thanks again for all of the great customer service. 










_Modified by majid at 1:48 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I got v3 on Saturday afternoon. When I left the dealer my initial impression was "wait...did I not put this in chipped mode?" Then I hit the gas and that question flew out the window with great haste.
The initial impression on shifting was...this feels EXACTLY like stock. I never felt shifts so good. You could always tell chipped mode from stock mode by the way the car shifted even if you didn't hit the gas. Not this time. I really really don't want to speak too soon, but I think APR nailed it. I drove from lynbrook to baldwin to deer park to east northport to melville to huntington station back to east northport to deer park.
Half of those trips had 4 people in my car, going up and down hills, all levels of acceleration. All of this done in D. Not 1 rough shift...not even 1 hesitant shift. It all felt perfect. Power is strong for me but I was in stock mode for the past week so who knows if its just the radical change but damn 80mph seems to come awfully fast. I'll leave the judgment on power to those that have been 2.1 before to say. That was the benchmark file as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_I got v3 on Saturday afternoon. When I left the dealer my initial impression was "wait...did I not put this in chipped mode?" Then I hit the gas and that question flew out the window with great haste.
The initial impression on shifting was...this feels EXACTLY like stock. I never felt shifts so good. You could always tell chipped mode from stock mode by the way the car shifted even if you didn't hit the gas. Not this time. I really really don't want to speak too soon, but I think APR nailed it. I drove from lynbrook to baldwin to deer park to east northport to melville to huntington station back to east northport to deer park.
Half of those trips had 4 people in my car, going up and down hills, all levels of acceleration. All of this done in D. Not 1 rough shift...not even 1 hesitant shift. It all felt perfect. Power is strong for me but I was in stock mode for the past week so who knows if its just the radical change but damn 80mph seems to come awfully fast. I'll leave the judgment on power to those that have been 2.1 before to say. That was the benchmark file as far as I'm concerned.

I've had about the same experience with mine. Truly satisfied with this release. 


_Modified by Aguilar at 1:41 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I will update in about a week, and get some general logs this week as well. Stay tuned!
For those NY users, Anchor Audi in Lynbrook has been EXCEPTIONAL! Make sure you see Max and take care of him when he's done. That guy is cool as hell!


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*

what were the conditions this data was taken under?


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (ShutItDown)*

so any estimates when its gonna be out for the 07's?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (mcimiluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcimiluca* »_so the 3.0 file wont work on a 07 with dsg?

correct. the 06 ecu is different from the 07 ecu.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (teriba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teriba* »_That post seems to reference DSG issues on 07s Arin. When are we going to get our fuel cuts fixed on 07s?

if you are having fuel cuts with an 07 I would suggest checking the usual oem issues first.
we have plans to develop a similar dsg file to the 06 but it won't incorporate any changes to affect fueling.
if you are reading this and you have an 07 with fuel cuts, please call 800-680-7921 because we currently have no documented unresolved fuel cut issues on an 07 transverse 2.0T.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (mcimiluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcimiluca* »_

just because your not having problems doesnt mean other people arent. the update cant hurt. only can make it better

are you experiencing fuel cut on your 07?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh yeah, APR, hurry up with that power upgrade file for the 06 2+ w/FP. I really don't want to put my winter treads on til I get this








And thanks again for all of the great customer service. 









_Modified by majid at 1:48 PM 12-2-2007_

soon, very soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_what were the conditions this data was taken under?

I can't remember exactly but it was warm, in the 80's-90's ambient and the humidity wasn't terribly high but I would guess still close to 70%.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (mcimiluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcimiluca* »_so any estimates when its gonna be out for the 07's?

we will release a new file for 07 dsg's relatively soon.


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
are you experiencing fuel cut on your 07?

yes i have before . not that many though. sometimes when i do a 4th gear pull on to the highway i get fuel cuts


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we will release a new file for 07 dsg's relatively soon.









when the v3 comes out for the 07..will there also be a v3/fp file for it as well?

_Modified by mcimiluca at 8:55 AM 12-3-2007_


_Modified by mcimiluca at 9:36 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (mcimiluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcimiluca* »_
yes i have before . not that many though. sometimes when i do a 4th gear pull on to the highway i get fuel cuts

do you get a dtc when this happens?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (mcimiluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcimiluca* »_
when the v3 comes out for the 07..will there also be a v3/fp file for it as well?

_Modified by mcimiluca at 8:55 AM 12-3-2007_

_Modified by mcimiluca at 9:23 AM 12-3-2007_

yes sir!


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*

What about us boys with the 07 6MT? Do we get more power too?








RB


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
do you get a dtc when this happens?

not sure. it wasnt vaged at the time


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (little_red_fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little_red_fast* »_What about us boys with the 07 6MT? Do we get more power too?








RB

the 07 stage 2 is very powerful at it sits and I don't think there is anymore on the table until you add a fuel pump.
let's not forget that fueling is the limit and if fuel cut is being hit, then you are at the limits of the fueling potential and therefore need more fuel to make more power.
we plan to update all 07 production files with the dsg changes from the 06 v3.0 and complete 91 and 100 oct files for the 07 fuel pump performance file in the near future but I believe that is the extent of our plans for 07 stock turbo cars for the forseeable future.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:00 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## Asl33p (Oct 13, 2004)

Keith.... you have a PM from me


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_It seems like every time time I see a good APR thread that can actually teach me something or give the info that i'm looking for, this dork ends up ruining it by arguing with somebody. It would be cool if only positive feedback was posted on here since APR works so hard to solve any issue that a customer may have. 
_Modified by majid at 1:48 PM 12-2-2007_

Im a dork? You spent $1000 for a fuel pump to fix an issue that the APR SW caused. And you've been waiting how long for performance SW. You have zero gains over anyone with regular stage 2 SW. 
You had obvious FC issues and had your tech crank the WG tighter???? Dork is not strong enough to describe you. You do realize this file is weaker than what you are running, don't you???
It also does not apply to APR Fuel pump users. You will have to go to the back of the line and wait.


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*

Keith,
Thanks for the good info...fuel pump here I come...


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
And you've been waiting how long for performance SW.

Software must take a long time... REVO said they were writing their new software back in JUNE.










_Modified by Arin at 1:31 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*

Hi Keith,
I have a 2007 GTI on APR stage II with upgraded FP. Can I go to the nearest APR dealer and get a new file that will give more power? If not, when can I do so?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Hi Keith,
I have a 2007 GTI on APR stage II with upgraded FP. Can I go to the nearest APR dealer and get a new file that will give more power? If not, when can I do so?
Thanks for your time.

what file do you have now?


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what file do you have now?

APR stage II. I am not sure about the version number. But at the time their was not an upgraded fuel pump specific file.
I am wondering if I should go an get a new file that will take advantage to the APR fuel pump.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_But at the time their was not an upgraded fuel pump specific file.
I am wondering if I should go an get a new file that will take advantage to the APR fuel pump.

Really? I got mine done just after they started shipping them and the file was up on the servers.
BTW, you'll want the reflash. the gain is huge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Really? I got mine done just after they started shipping them and the file was up on the servers.
BTW, you'll want the reflash. the gain is huge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, they didn't have upgraded FP files for all ECUs at that time.


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
BTW, you'll want the reflash. the gain is huge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'm just going to sit and wait to see how long it takes for someone to ask for a Dyno, and then when it shows a gain, they'll claim its a bogus dyno








we all know the routine by now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_
yeah, they didn't have upgraded FP files for all ECUs at that time.

07 fuel pump with performance file is available in stock and 93 oct currently.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_

I'm just going to sit and wait to see how long it takes for someone to ask for a Dyno, and then when it shows a gain, they'll claim its a bogus dyno








we all know the routine by now

do you have a dyno graph?


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
do you have a dyno graph?









I do.... but it was on a downhill dyno.
And if you think Florida dyno's are happy because they are at sea level, Nova Scotia dyno's are even worse. We're actually under water


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Software must take a long time... REVO said they were writing their new software back in JUNE.








_Modified by Arin at 1:31 PM 12-3-2007_

First, let me say this thread has nothing to do with Revo. Calling out another tuner does not fix the APR problem. That seems to be your only defense for APR.
Secondly, I have never seen a post that says you need an Autotech or APR high volume pump to get non-FP SW to work correctly. Majid claimed this... Even though I don't see his logic.
What Revo does is up to them. IMO I think it is great that they are coming out with FP SW. Is it later than many expected, probably. Is anyone not able to run their Revo S2 SW without it? No. Gains can be made with the current SW and the FP, unlike APR. 
BTW, the Fuel pumps were not even available in June... Now would you like to discuss how long your pump took to show up after you were told they were delivered....








Lets get back on topic.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG
Stop turning every thread into b**ch fest 2008 with your shennaniganzz!!!

The point of this thread is as follows:
APR has been working diligently to release updated files for customers who purchased their products but expressed and suggested modifications to the files. ie Stage II programming.
What this means is; tomorrow morning when I go to have the new file loaded, I will be an even happier customer that I already am. It also means other people who suggested revisions to said files will also be happy cause they got what they asked for.
Moral of the story: You can dyno your cars forever but you can never dyno your happiness.
thx
~B1zzle


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if you are having fuel cuts with an 07 I would suggest checking the usual oem issues first.
we have plans to develop a similar dsg file to the 06 but it won't incorporate any changes to affect fueling.
if you are reading this and you have an 07 with fuel cuts, please call 800-680-7921 because we currently have no documented unresolved fuel cut issues on an 07 transverse 2.0T.









The dealership stated that there was no cam wear issue. I did not get a DTC when it happened.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_Im a dork? You spent $1000 for a fuel pump to fix an issue that the APR SW caused. And you've been waiting how long for performance SW. You have zero gains over anyone with regular stage 2 SW. 
You had obvious FC issues and had your tech crank the WG tighter???? Dork is not strong enough to describe you. You do realize this file is weaker than what you are running, don't you??? It also does not apply to APR Fuel pump users. You will have to go to the back of the line and wait.

Oh man... I'm sorry Jamie... you're my friend and all... and although I may not agree with some of the things that Troy says, I must admit... you my friend have been


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Im a dork? You spent $1000 for a fuel pump to fix an issue that the APR SW caused. And you've been waiting how long for performance SW. You have zero gains over anyone with regular stage 2 SW. 
You had obvious FC issues and had your tech crank the WG tighter???? Dork is not strong enough to describe you. You do realize this file is weaker than what you are running, don't you???
It also does not apply to APR Fuel pump users. You will have to go to the back of the line and wait.

I would have bought the fuel pump regardless. I kind of like spending money on my car. After veedubtek drove my car he would have sworn that I accidentally got the power upgrade because of how well it drove compared to his stage 2 on his 07 GTI. The wastegate tweak was put back to stock before the fuel pump was installed. If it wasn't for how much we had to turn it for so little difference I would agree that it would still be making a difference in how the car is running possibly not being exactly where it was to begin with. As for tweaking it to begin with. Ummm...... who cares. If it ruined my turbo damn strait I won't even have to pay for a new one. The only reason its still on there at this point is because we want to see how long it will last. If I did pay for one, the money would be going strait to APR for a bigger one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah. Back of what line










_Modified by majid at 10:43 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (majid)*

What's the stage II? IS that the same as the K04 kit? Sorry I must have been living under a rock or something.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HHBizzle* »_Moral of the story: You can dyno your cars forever but you can never dyno your happiness.

Haha that's awesome


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (FreshieMedia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshieMedia* »_What's the stage II? IS that the same as the K04 kit? Sorry I must have been living under a rock or something.









Stage 2 is the software one should run when putting on a larger downpipe (the pipe coming off the turbo). It has more power than the normal stage 1 reflash.


----------



## itisagoodname (Aug 12, 2006)

Is the new HPFP file available for '06 DSG? Does it have as smooth of shifts as the v3.0 file?
I just upgraded to the 2.1 file and have fuel cuts around 80mph when i drop from 6th to 5th and give it some gas.
I also have a HPFP that is waiting to be installed and i'd like to verify that the software is availabe for an '06 DSG.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (itisagoodname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itisagoodname* »_Is the new HPFP file available for '06 DSG? Does it have as smooth of shifts as the v3.0 file?
I just upgraded to the 2.1 file and have fuel cuts around 80mph when i drop from 6th to 5th and give it some gas.
I also have a HPFP that is waiting to be installed and i'd like to verify that the software is availabe for an '06 DSG.

yes and yes! the 06 fuel pump with performance file with all v3.0 dsg changes will be available very soon.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (itisagoodname)*

Alrighty
as of an hour ago i have the new version 3 file for our 06 DSGers
and
before i was running 2.0, not 2.1.
I have only been able to drive 25 miles before I had to go back to work
but I definetly feel a difference.
its smooooooooth as 










_Modified by HHBizzle at 8:37 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## crabpot (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

So when will version 3 for stg 2 07 DSG be out Keith? I know you said soon, but I am buying my TBE exhaust shortly and am wondering when you think I will be able to upgrade to the version 3 file.
Thanx.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry I haven't posted logs yet. I've been home sick past 2 days and haven't driven at all. Sucks


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Sorry I haven't posted logs yet. I've been home sick past 2 days and haven't driven at all. Sucks









no go drive
you will feeeeel better


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to get this file today. I'm still running the original "Beta" from about this time last year


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

You should def get it, especially if you had any issues whatsoever with the DSG. This new file feels absolutely amazing shifting!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think you'll be pleased








No logs from me tonight...friggen snow.


----------



## darren68 (Apr 28, 2007)

Mine's an early 07 model. *How do i know if its 06' or 07?*








I'm on stage 2+ and there's shifting problems as well

_Modified by darren68 at 6:27 PM 12-6-2007_


_Modified by darren68 at 6:27 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

You will notice a big difference, im only 80 miles deep into version 3.0 and it feels just like stock, its incredible.

Darren, they are working right now on the stuff for 2007 models, just be patient while they carry out the numerous and tedious calculations involved.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Did I tell you guys I LOVE LOVE LOVE this file?!?


----------



## AtomicSushi (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I got this version yesterday. Previously I had Stage 2+ 2.0 for my 06 DSG. 
Shifting is much improved over 2.0. Its not perfect but its a great improvement. Power is up over 2.0 as well. Every now and then I get a rough shift into 3rd for some reason but that has only happened once or twice so far.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (AtomicSushi)*

This thread has a lot of good info. Can't wait to get flashed to this version.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

450 miles on v3.0 so far
and its really odd how much stronger the car feels


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HHBizzle* »_450 miles on v3.0 so far
and its really odd how much stronger the car feels


What version did you have before?


----------



## Keef Gordita (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_This thread has a lot of good info. Can't wait to get flashed to this version.









It's totally worth it. I love it.


----------



## gtirevo33 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (Keef Gordita)*

Well I'm happy to say my car does exactly what that graph says but what is the main difference between 2.1 and 3.0? I have the 3.0 version and it feels stronger than the 2.1 version but the boost is only hitting 19psi instead of 2.1 version at around 20psi. The fuel pump probably is the answer to this one cause the graph shows its and I am doing the exact same thing as the graph portrays.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

The power in this file is in the timing, not so much boost. Boost can't be made high because of the stock pump limitations. Now go get the fuel pump and check again








I'll have mine hopefully week after xmas. Ordered today!


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_The power in this file is in the timing, not so much boost. Boost can't be made high because of the stock pump limitations. Now go get the fuel pump and check again








I'll have mine hopefully week after xmas. Ordered today!

Just joined the Stg 2+ v3 club, and every post on here is so far spot on. beautiful shifts, and power seems to kick in a bit harder early on now. I'm still re-calibrating with only 30 miles so far, but if you're on the fence about getting this done, don't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_
Just joined the Stg 2+ v3 club, and every post on here is so far spot on. beautiful shifts, and power seems to kick in a bit harder early on now. I'm still re-calibrating with only 30 miles so far, but if you're on the fence about getting this done, don't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's pretty sick. I would recommend getting the latest OEM PCV and maybe the EJ fix or Digital Hippie fix if you don't already have that. This is my experience why:
Got the updated OEM PCV (the F valve I believe) and boost delivery is a lot smoother. Before I was spiking at around 20-23, then it would go to around 18 and then drop off to 12 psi and then back up to about 15-16. Now it's linear. Goes from about 20-23 and steadily decreases as the rpms increase.
I even managed to spike 15psi at 5500rpms yesterday, which I thought was pretty decent. Pulls really strong up top once I have traction.
As an added bonus, I should be consuming less oil (I hope). I was using about a quart every 1200-1500 miles. The guy who did the flash install has a GTI as well and he said that the design of the 2.0T makes it have a lot of blow by and that they will still use oil, just not as much. He said about 3/4 of a quart every few thousand or so.
Finally, I will still be looking into the 90 degree tube and DH PCV check valve just to be on the safe side.
Just an FYI: I didn't have the oil blow by on the fill neck, just the surging symptom.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's pretty sick. I would recommend getting the latest OEM PCV and maybe the EJ fix or Digital Hippie fix if you don't already have that. This is my experience why:
Got the updated OEM PCV (the F valve I believe) and boost delivery is a lot smoother. Before I was spiking at around 20-23, then it would go to around 18 and then drop off to 12 psi and then back up to about 15-16. Now it's linear. Goes from about 20-23 and steadily decreases as the rpms increase.
I even managed to spike 15psi at 5500rpms yesterday, which I thought was pretty decent. Pulls really strong up top once I have traction.
As an added bonus, I should be consuming less oil (I hope). I was using about a quart every 1200-1500 miles. The guy who did the flash install has a GTI as well and he said that the design of the 2.0T makes it have a lot of blow by and that they will still use oil, just not as much. He said about 3/4 of a quart every few thousand or so.
Finally, I will still be looking into the 90 degree tube and DH PCV check valve just to be on the safe side.
Just an FYI: I didn't have the oil blow by on the fill neck, just the surging symptom.

Already have the Eurojet PCV fix and Forge DV, but thanks for the info. The 45 degree night time dry weather here in CA plus the new software is so much fun. I'm going out tomorrow night just for an extended drive when the freeways are clear.... see what this program can really do.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_
Already have the Eurojet PCV fix and Forge DV, but thanks for the info. The 45 degree night time dry weather here in CA plus the new software is so much fun. I'm going out tomorrow night just for an extended drive when the freeways are clear.... see what this program can really do.









I'm glad everyone is enjoying the new release! Happy New Year!


----------



## bryn (Jan 6, 2005)

i just had this version installed and noticed the difference right away. it seems like it pulls harder while on 2nd gear at higher rpm. i might still have to drive it longer for it to adopt. but man this thing pulls harder than last version i had. good job again for APR!!


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Keef Gordita)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keef Gordita* »_
It's totally worth it. I love it. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 


i had 2.0, opted to wait on v3.0 instead of getting 2.1


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Fuel Pump = CRAZY bottom end!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Fuel Pump = CRAZY bottom end!

yeah, seeing right at 300wtrq!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll be posting a review as soon as I get a minor issue worked out with my car.


----------



## KyleGti (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! ([email protected])*

Yes..im Experiencing Fuel cuts with my DSG...jerky Shifts


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (KyleGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleGti* »_Yes..im Experiencing Fuel cuts with my DSG...jerky Shifts

With the new file?


----------



## KyleGti (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: APR Releases 2006 2.0T FSI Stage 2+ v3.0 for 6MT and DSG! (g60_corrado_91)*

i Waiting on the New file for my DSG Gti 2007..
Has it been Released?i have Apr stage 1 installed dec 18 2007.
i think i have V1.0...the power is great but shifts jerky.they say the new file smooth as butter..


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

It's out...go get it!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

this is promising i cant wait to chip my moms 08 Passat, its a slush box though but none the less will be fun for her


----------



## Gracefulfury (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey im just curious, which is more accurate, the charts up top or the charts on the apr website, because the site says 252 hp gain from stage 1 but the charts here say that stage 2 is only putting out 225ish. Im confused haha


----------



## Cevan (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Gracefulfury)*

At the wheels vs. at the crank.


----------



## Blympie (Mar 3, 2007)

Install over the Giac. Super Super Smooth. Amazing job on the shifts guys. Really Amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Blympie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blympie* »_Install over the Giac. Super Super Smooth. Amazing job on the shifts guys. Really Amazing. 

Thanks for the kind words! I am glad you like it!


----------



## GTI+MTB (Apr 13, 2007)

One of the undervalued advantages of going to stage 1 was the increase in mpg. What kind of gas mileage is everyone getting with their stage 2? How does it compare with stage 1?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

From personal experience with the fuel pump file...just as good if not better.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

................................so many miles later how is everyone's stage II file doing? im only getting near 300 miles to a tank or a lil over that amount. still love the power though.
how will adding the APR FMIC help? like technical wise?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

It will lower your IAT (intake air temperature) a bit. That will allow for better performance. 
The Intercooler will really shine when you run your car over and over especially in a hot environment. The effective cooling area is much better than stock so you will have better repeatable performance. w/o it, you'll eventually get heat soaked and the car will feel sluggish.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

It also has the potential of helping your fuel economy. Lower IATs equals more timing, more timing equals lower EGTs, Lower EGTs equals less fuel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

WELL THE FMIC is 2nd on my current to do list.
1st is pss10s
2nd is fmic
3rd is fuel pump


----------

